# 2003 ford f250



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

On my driver side front end there is something going on that I need help diagnosing any help would be great. When I hit a bump or pot hole you feel it under your feet when driving, like bumo bump , dont know how to explain it sorry bout lack of info.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Time for a new stabilizer bar.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

or sway bar links.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

tjctransport;1970958 said:


> or sway bar links.


X2 on this one.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

tjctransport;1970958 said:


> or sway bar links.


x3...........


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1970997 said:


> x3...........


X4......Maybe even some new Ball joints and Shocks and so on and so forth...


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

end links like everyone else said. I had the same problem a month or so ago


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Rattle Rattle thunder cladel boom boom dont worry call you plowsite guys x5 end links


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Just turn up the radio,and the noises go away...


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

Like what doesn't make noise on these super duty front ends. x6 on the links. Those you can feel right under the floor boards. easier in the winter,i tell myself all the noise i hear is the plow banging around up front, not the front end...


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

X7 replaced those on my friends truck in the fall much better now.He did both links and bushings.When was the last time you jacked the truck up and checked the front end?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine has a clunk under the drivers floor board. It does it when going over a speed bump or when backing into my driveway and especially when the wheels are turned. Going down the road and it's fine. Dealer couldn't find it.... I'll check the stabilizer links.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

It's a normal ford clunk! They all do it everything in a ford clunks.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Sway bar bushings, I have to replace them every 6 mos in my 01.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i've been having the same symptoms on my 1996 F350 for the past month or so. i was going to look into it this spring.

i replaced my badly worn shackle bushings a couple of years ago with energy suspension poly bushings and they have held up great.

i'll look for the energy suspension bushings for my sway bar, end links, and track bar while i'm at it. for under $50 and a few hours on a saturday, it's a no brainer.


----------

